

Collaboration is Noisy - rguzman
http://blog.idonethis.com/post/31728631924/collaboration-is-noisy

======
locopati
This goes nicely with Rich Hickey's hammock-driven development talk.

<http://blip.tv/clojure/hammock-driven-development-4475586>

